# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Η Ιστορία των Πλοίων της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ακτοπλοΐας - Historical Greek and Foreign Ferries >  το ωραιότερο φέρι ελληνικής ναυπήγησης

## Maroulis Nikos

θα σας παρακαλούσαμε να μην ανεβάζετε φωτογραφίες ή εκτεταμένα σχόλια, απλά κάποια προορατική αιτιολόγηση της επιλογής.

----------


## Ellinis

Στην λίστα έχουμε βάλει μόνο τα επιβατηγά-οχηματαγωγά, οπότε τα αμιγώς επιβατηγά (πχ Aquarius, Καμέλια) έμειναν εκτός. 
Επίσης τα έχουμε βάλει με χρονολογική σειρά, από το παλαιότερο, το ΚΕΦΑΛΛΗΝΙΑ του 1965, στο πιο πρόσφατο το ΝΗΣΟΣ ΧΙΟΣ.

----------


## hayabusa

πολλά από τα πλοία (τα παλιότερα δηλαδή) δεν τα έχω δει...έτσι ψήφισα το Νήσος Μύκονος γιατί εκτός του ότι είναι πανέμορφο έχει και τό όνομα του νησιού μου  :Very Happy:

----------


## aegina

Apo ti lista loipei to MARIA-EYTIXIA-SYMI2 giati? :Confused:

----------


## aegina

Sygnwmi xehasa na pwtisw ta epivatika giati emeinan exw? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## esperos

Επιτρέψετε  μου  να  κάνω  μία  παρατήρηση  που  αφορά  τα  τρία  τελευταία  πλοία  της  λίστας  τα  οποία  ΔΕΝ  έχουν  σχεδιαστεί  από  Ελληνικά  ναυπηγικά  γραφεία  και  εγώ  δεν  μπορώ  να  τα  θεωρήσω  αμιγώς  'Made in Greece' !

----------


## a.molos

Ψηφισα το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ, γιατί εκτός απο τις κλασσικές και διαχρονικές  ναυπηγικές γραμμές που διαθέτει (τις οποίες διατηρεί μέχρι σήμερα), έχει και πολύ ωραίο όνομα, το οποίο σε προδιαθέτει ευχάριστα.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

KASTALIA και απο εμενα  λογω ομορφιας, διαχρονικοτητας, μεγεθους,ηταν το μεγαλυτερο ελληνικο εγ\ογ,και εταιριας.Λοιπουν ομως πλοια ακουαριους,σκιαθος,μηκηναι και αλλα πιθανα!

----------


## esperos

Ψήφισα  το  ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ  για  την  πιο  επιτυχημένη  σχεδιαστικά  Ελληνική  πλώρη.

----------


## heraklion

Εγώ ψήφισα το ΑΔΑΜΑΝΤΟΣ ΚΟΡΑΗΣ γιατί πιστεύω ότι έχει τις ωραιότερες γραμμές για εμένα.

----------


## Ellinis

> Λοιπουν ομως πλοια ακουαριους,σκιαθος,μηκηναι και αλλα πιθανα!


Έχεις δίκιο, ξεχάσαμε το ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ  :Confused: . Ωστόσο το αλάθητο το έχει μόνο ο πάπας και παρότι του το ζητήσαμε δεν μας την έφτιαξε αυτός τη λίστα :mrgreen:... 

Ας μην παραβλέψουμε λοιπόν οτι είναι η πρώτη φορά που παρουσιάζετε μια λίστα με όλα τα ελληνικής ναυπήγησης πλοία. 
Ασφαλώς θα υπάρξουν ελλείψεις και λάθη ωστόσο θα υπάρχει στο εξής κάτι που θα αποτελέσει βάση για μελλοντική έρευνα.
Είναι ευκαιρία λοιπόν να αναφέρει ο καθένας τα λάθη και τις ελλείψεις ωστέ στο τέλος να έχουμε μια πλήρη και σωστή λίστα.




> Apo ti lista loipei to MARIA-EYTIXIA-SYMI2 giati?





> Sygnwmi xehasa na pwtisw ta epivatika giati emeinan exw?


Υπάρχουν αρκετά αμιγώς επιβατηγά που δεν συμπεριλάβαμε για δύο λόγους. Ο ένας ήταν τεχνικός και πρακτικός καθώς η λίστα θα γινόταν ακόμη μεγαλύτερη και δύσχρηστη. 
Ο δεύτερος ήταν οτι θα υπήρχε θέμα στο πιο μέγεθος θα έπρεπε να σταματήσουμε, καθώς υπάρχουν και πολλά μικρά επιβατηγά που βγήκαν από ναυπηγεία μας. 
Ωστόσο θα μπορούσαν στο μέλλον να αποτελέσουν αντικείμενο ξεχωριστής ψηφοφορίας. Τα πιο μεγάλα από αυτά είναι τα ακόλουθα, και τα παραθέτω απλώς και μόνο για να συμφωνήσουμε πως αυτά θα συζητηθούν κάποια άλλη στιγμή.

Καμέλια (Κολοσσός)ΠανορμίτηςΛίνα Α.Σποράδες (Σκοπελίτης)Άννα Μαρία (Tinos Sky)Πασχάλης (Θήρα, Ήρα)ΜυκήναιSaronic StarAquariusΜαρία (Ευτυχία, Σύμη)Οινούσσαι ΙΙJohn P. (Αnna Maru)

----------


## aegina

Euxaristw ELLINIS an kai to MAPIA-SYMI 2-EYTIXIA-stin prwti you morfi itan oximatagogo.Nomizw oti 8a eprepe na einai sti lista giati ekei vrisketai to MAR8A pou stin apxiki tou morfi itan pantofla kleistou typou.Pantws synxaritiria gia ti lista. :Very Happy:

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ψήφισα το "Κασταλία", ως κάτι το μοναδικό για την ελληνική ναυπηγική τέχνη.

----------


## Appia_1978

Δυσκολεύτηκα πολύ να αποφασίσω μεταξύ του Κεφαλληνία και του Ιονίς, αλλά τελικά κατέληξα στο Ιονίς. Ίσως, επεισή το Κεφαλληνία μου φαινόταν πάντα, ότι μια μικρή δίαιτα θα του έκανε καλό  :Wink:  Το Ιονίς έχει πιο ευθείες γραμμές και φαίνεται πιο επιθετικό  :Very Happy:

----------


## MARGARITIS24

πιστευω το ναξακι ητανε το καλυτερο φερυ που ειχαμε φτιαξει μεχρι τοτε!γρηγορο ανετο καλοταξιδο.κ το μονο που αντεξε για 3-4 χρονια αναμεσα στα θηρια των κυκλαδων...κ βεβαια το πορτοκαλι του χρωμα εχει μεινει χαραγμενο στην καρδια μας στην ναξο

----------


## dimitris

> πιστευω το ναξακι ητανε το καλυτερο φερυ που ειχαμε φτιαξει μεχρι τοτε!γρηγορο ανετο καλοταξιδο.κ το μονο που αντεξε για 3-4 χρονια αναμεσα στα θηρια των κυκλαδων...κ βεβαια το πορτοκαλι του χρωμα εχει μεινει χαραγμενο στην καρδια μας στην ναξο


Σωστα πατριωτη!!! :Wink:

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Παντως βλεπω οτι υπαρχει κοσμος που ψηφιζει μυκονος\χιος που τα εχουν σχεδιασει οι ηλιοκαμενοι ναυπηγοι της delta marin!!!

----------


## Ellinis

Όπως μας ανέφερε και νωρίτερα ο έσπερος, τα Μύκονος/Χίος δεν είναι ελληνικής σχεδιάσης, ωστόσο τα αφήσαμε στη λίστα αφού βγήκανε από ελληνικά ναυπηγεία.

----------


## ΓΙΩΡΓΟΣ ΚΑΡΑΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ

_ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΟΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΩΡΑΙΟΤΕΡΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΑΣ ΠΗΓΑΙΝΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΥΚΛΑΔΟΒΑΣΙΛΙΣΣΑ ΣΙΦΝΟ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΝΑ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΥ ΑΞΙΖΕ..._

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Θα ψήφιζα το υπέροχο και γρήγορο "Νήσος Χίος". Προτίμησα όμως τον "Πρωτέα" λόγω ιστορίας, πλοίου και προσωπικής. Στην πραγματικότητα μιλάμε για άλλη κλάση...Αλλά έχουν και 30 χρόνια διαφορά!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ergis

εγω ψηφισα το νησος μυκονος...ποιο αλλο αραγε...ηταν το πρωτο καραβι ελληνικης ναυπηγησης το οποιο ξεπερναει τα 26 μιλια...γενικα εχει πολλες πρωτιες ομως ειναι βραδυ τωρα και δεν μπορω να θυμηθω τις αλλες πρωτιες.... :Wink: αλλη φορα... :Wink:

----------


## pablo7

ΩΡΑΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΚΑΙΝΟΤΟΜΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΟΧΗ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΔΙΑΧΡΟΝΙΚΟ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΑΣΜΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΟΝΟΥ,ΤΟ ΝΥΝ ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ ΑΝΤΑΠΟΚΡΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΔΥΟ....

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ.

----------


## Θάνος

Εκτός από το ότι είναι κουκλάκι, είμαι & συναισθηματικά δεμένος μαζί του. Ελπίζω να μου δοθεί η ευκαιρία για ένα ταξίδι στο Καστελλόριζο. Πρωτεύς λοιπόν!

----------


## Mixalhs_13

Ψηφισα το 41  :Wink:

----------


## pablo7

ΘΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΣΤΕ ΠΙΟ ΠΡΟΣΕΚΤΙΚΟΙ , ΤΑ ΠΛΟΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΛΙΣΤΑΣ ΟΥΔΕΜΙΑ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΤΗ ΧΡΟΝΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΝΑΥΠΗΓΗΣΗΣ ΤΟΥΣ... ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΓΡΑΦΕΤΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ ΧΡΟΝΟΛΟΓΙΚΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ.

----------


## Ellinis

Θα μπορούσες να μας δώσεις κάποια παραδείγματα όπου κάναμε λάθος;

----------


## pablo7

ΝΑΙ ΦΥΣΙΚΑ,ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΣΤΟ Νο34 ''ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ'' ΣΕ ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΕ ΤΟ Νο29 ''ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ'' ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΑΛΑΙΟΤΕΡΟ,ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 32 ''ΑΠΟΛΛΟΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ'' ΕΠΙΣΗΣ.

----------


## Ellinis

Τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία είναι με τη σωστή σειρά. Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ άρχισε να ναυπηγείται το 1981, το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ oλοκληρώθηκε το 1990 και το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ oλοκληρώθηκε το 1997.

----------


## pablo7

> Τα συγκεκριμένα πλοία είναι με τη σωστή σειρά. Το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ άρχισε να ναυπηγείται το 1981, το ΑΠΟΛΛΩΝ ΕΛΛΑΣ oλοκληρώθηκε το 1990 και το ΑΡΤΕΜΙΣ oλοκληρώθηκε το 1997.


Εντάξει τότε το Νήσος Μύκονος πόσο χρονών είναι?Η ζωή του πλοίου ξεκινάει όταν πέσει στο νερό!

----------


## Ellinis

Σωστά, και το ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ από όσο γνωρίζω είχε πέσει στο νερό πριν το 1990 αλλά έμεινε ημιτελές. Για αυτό και μπήκε πρώτο από τα 3.

----------


## kohili1

ΝΑΞΟΣ

σχεδιο-κατασκευη ΕΛΛΑΔΑ

----------


## Captain_Nionios

Πολλα τα ομορφα, Πρωτεας, Ναξος, Παρος, γοητευτικο και οχι καθαρα ομορφο το ιστορικοτατο Κεφαλληνια, αλλα δεν μπορουσα να μην ψηφισω το Ιονις. Ειναι μια κουκλα. :Wink:

----------


## captaindilias

psifisa to naxos giati ayto kirios kai meta to paros apoteloyn gia tin grammi tis paronaxias,i opoia anekathen eihe kala karavia,ploia haragmena stis mnimes olon mas.kai epeidi nomizo oti i plori toy itan entiposiaki gia tin epohi toy

----------


## mike_rodos

Εγώ σαν γνωστός λάτρης των νέων καραβιών και όσων έχουν ταχύτητα άνω τον 20 knots ψήφισα Νήσος Μύκονος! Είναι και το Χίος, αλλά μία ψήφο είχα!

----------


## Speedkiller

Προσωπικά ψήφισα Αρτεμις(Γεώργιος 2) για την φοβερή αεροδυναμική του και την κοφτερή πλώρη!ϊσως ψήφιζα Νήσος Χιος άλλα δεν είναι εξολοκλήρου "ελληνικό"...

----------


## Ellinis

> Εγώ σαν γνωστός λάτρης των νέων καραβιών και όσων έχουν ταχύτητα άνω τον 20 knots ψήφισα Νήσος Μύκονος! Είναι και το Χίος, αλλά μία ψήφο είχα!


Μήν ξεχνάμε όμως οτι η ψηφοφορία αφορά το ομορφότερο και όχι το καλύτερο ή το γρηγορότερο. Εκτός και αν τα θεωρείς και πιο όμορφα, και περί κολοκυθόπιτας λόγος ουδείς  :Wink:

----------


## captaindilias

> Σωστα πατριωτη!!!


are re patrida.apo pio horio eisai;oso taksideye pigaina mono me ayto.

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Ψήφισα Πόρτο Λάφια – Κάρυστος. :Wink: 

  Όμορφη πλώρη, ξύλινα καταστρώματα, χαρακτηριστικός ήχος μηχανής και φοβερή αίσθηση του να κάθεσαι κάτω από την ανοιχτή πλώρη.

----------


## bones

Το Κασταλία πέρα από το υπέροχο όνομα νομίζω είναι και το πιο "μεγαλοπρεπές" και κλασσικό από τα ανωτέρω πλοία. Πάντα αισθητικά μιλάμε. Με διαφορά δεύτερο θα έβαζα το Ιονίς.

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

Πραγματικά, πολύ όμορφο το "Κασταλία". Μόλις είδα την φωτογραφία του στον Ιστορικό τομέα του Forum. Που ταξιδεύει τώρα άραγε;

----------


## Finnpartner_1966

Στην Αμερικη ως καζινο, αν δεν απατωμαι.

----------


## str79

Πόρτο Λάφια / Κάρυστος δίχως σκέψη. Μεγάλωσα με το πλοίο αυτό τα χρόνια που παραθέριζα στην Κάρυστο. Όλοι το χαζεύαμε να μπαίνει στο λιμάνι και να ανοίγει το "στόμα" του. Ειδικά το βραδυνό του Σαββάτου που έφτανε Κάρυστο 22:45 προσέλκυε όλα τα βλέμματα. Μικροί, μεγάλοι, ότι έκαναν, σταματούσαν και το χάζευαν.

Κρίμα για τους ντόπιους που με λίγα χρήματα θα μπορούσαν να το είχαν κρατήσει εκεί ως μουσείο να το αφήσουν να φύγει για να καταλήξει πλωτό μπαρ στη Θεσσαλονίκη. Φανταστείτε ότι ο Μιλιλής το πήρε 190.000.000 δρχ το 1998. ¶ρα με πολύ λιγότερα αργότερα οι Καρυστινοί θα μπορούσαν να το κρατούσαν. Αλλά κι όσο έμενε δεμένο στο φάρο το άφηναν να ρημάξι.

Έτσι έχασαν και τον Παπαδιαμάντη που χρόνια ήταν στη γραμμή κι έτσι έμειναν τελικά χωρίς πλοίο όταν κάποτε είχαν 3!!! Πόρτο Λάφια - Καστριανή Κέας - Χρυσή Αυγή...

----------


## roussosf

νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι σωστο να πρεπει να βαζουμε στην ιδια κατηγορια ολα τα πλοια απο την δεκαετια του 60 εως σημερα
αλλη τεχνολογια τοτε αλλη τωρα
λογικο τα δυο νεοτευκτα να ειναι πρωτα

----------


## AegeanIslands

ΣΧΕΔΙΟ-ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ=Περδικαρης-Σαλαμινα

----------


## esperos

> ΣΧΕΔΙΟ-ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ=Περικαρης-Σαλαμινα


To  σωστό=Περδικάρης

----------


## Φάνης Σέμπρος

κύριοι εγώ το έριξα στο νάξος.
ήταν το πρώτο σοβαρό φέρυ που ταξίδεψα (είχαν προηγηθεί παντόφλες) καλοκαίρι 1991 για αιγιάλη (αρκάδια λάινς)
αυτή η πλώρη με γοήτευσε!! πανέμορφη.  αλλά κ όλο το πλοίο όπως το γνώρισα (ασπρο) μου αρεσε και ακομα μου αρεσει πολύ.
το Μύκονος το καμάρωνα να μπαινοβγαίνει στο βαθύ σάμου πέρσι (θητεία)
και με ταξίδεψε 4 φορές, όλες προς πειραιά. ίσως το κολακεύει πάρα πολύ το χρώμα του.
νομίζω ωραιο είναι (αν κ φινλανδικό (?) σχέδιο-δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μετριάζει το "ελληνικής ναυπηγισης".)
αλλά κουτί ρε παιδιά!! συγκρίνεται με τα νάξος, ιονίς, πρωτεύς, κεφαλληνία . . .  ??
τουλάχιστον έχει ανοιχτά καταστρώματα, όπου πέρασα πάρα πολλές ωρες.
μάλλον πολλά είπα όμως, ζητώ συγνώμη.
καλή χρονιά!!

----------


## leonidas

Βλεπω τα 2 νεοτευκτα αδερφια να ανταγωνιζονται σωμα με σωμα προς τη νικη...

----------


## Διονύσης Μουζάκης

To "Μάρθα" πράγματι δεν ήταν όμορφο. Χοντρομάρθα το έλεγα τότε που ταξίδευα μαζί του. Αλλά το αγάπησα... Οχι για την ομορφιά του... Και το λυπάμαι να στέκει εκεί χωρίς ψήφο, ανέραστο και λυπημένο. Μακάρι να μού περίσσευε μια ψήφος και γι' αυτό.  :Sad: 

Χρόνια Πολλά φίλοι, αίσιο και ευτυχές το νέον έτος σας εύχομαι!

----------


## Apostolos

Κασταλία δαγκωτό! Πρωτοποριακό πανέμορφο σχέδιο, με τεράστια εξωτερικά ντέκ και ιδανικό για το σημερινό Αιγαίο! Κρίμα που δέν το κρατήσαμε...
Σταματήστε να ψήφίζετε να νέα λαμπερά και προτειμάτε τις σταθερές αξίες... Το διαφορετικό, το ταπηνό και το μοναδικό...

----------


## rousok

Kασταλία δαγκωτο δαγκωτο οπως ειπε παραπανω και ο Apostolos

----------


## seaways_lover

Ειναι το λατρεμενο μου βαπορι. Ομορφο, φιλικο, γρηγορο, με σιλλουεττα δελφινιου. Ενα σκετο κουκλι. Το πλοιο που αγαπησαν τα δυο μας πελαγη. Και το Ιονιο και το Αιγαιο.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ellinis

Σιγά σιγά το Νάξος κάλυψε τη διαφορά, από τα νεότευκτα και άφησε πίσω το 2ο (ιστορικό) Κασταλία. 
Η πλάκα είναι πως -όπως και στην πραγματικότητα- το Νάξος επισκίασε το δεύτερο πορτοκαλί (το Πάρος) που δεν έχει πάρει ούτε μια ψήφο!

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> Επιτρέψετε μου να κάνω μία παρατήρηση που αφορά τα τρία τελευταία πλοία της λίστας τα οποία ΔΕΝ έχουν σχεδιαστεί από Ελληνικά ναυπηγικά γραφεία και εγώ δεν μπορώ να τα θεωρήσω αμιγώς 'Made in Greece' !


…εκτός αυτού, τα δύο τελευταία πλοία είναι μάλλον φυσικό και αναμενόμενο ότι θα συγκέντρωναν περισσότερες ψήφους αφού εικάζω ότι τα περισσότερα μέλη του forum που τα προτίμησαν, έχουν ταξιδεύσει με αυτά, χωρίς, όμως, να έχουν γνωρίσει και παλαιότερες κατασκευές, εννοώ live… Οι φωτογραφίες των παλαιών πλοίων, όσο πολλές και να είναι, δεν μπορούν ποτέ μα ποτέ να βοηθήσουν κάποιον να σχηματίσει ακριβώς την ίδια εντύπωση που διαμορφώνει όταν βλέπει ένα πλοίο π.χ. να μπαίνει σε λιμάνι, να στρίβει κλπ. Να μη μιλήσουμε και για τους εσωτερικούς χώρους που, από φωτογραφίες, δεν....
Ακόμα, όπως κάποια μέλη έχουν ήδη "ομολογήσει" (!) σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, δεν στάθηκαν μόνον στην εμφάνιση! Νομίζω, π.χ., ότι ειδικά η υψηλή ταχύτητα έχει παίξει, έστω και υποσυνείδητα, πολύ περισσότερο ρόλο... Και εγώ εντυπωσιάσθηκα ότι γύρισα από Μύκονο σε τρεις ώρες και τρία τέταρτα με το ομώνυμο βαπόρι...
Τέλος, ο σχεδιασμός των δύο τελευταίων πλοίων έχει γίνει σίγουρα με τη βοήθεια σχετικού λογισμικού σε κομπιούτερ, που προσφέρει άπειρες δυνατότητες και ευκολίες, και, έτσι, δεν είναι δίκαιη η σύγκριση με πλοία που έχουν σχεδιασθεί πρωτογενώς από ανθρώπινο εγκέφαλο....
Νομίζω ότι όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να σταθμισθούν σοβαρά από όλους μας στην αξιολόγηση του τελικού αποτελέσματος… :neutral:

----------


## pmarop

Χωρίς να αμφισβητείται  η ομορφία του ΧΙΟΣ (που οφείλεται στην αρμονία και απλότητα των γραμμών του), το ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ νομίζω έχει και κάποιες λεπτομέριες που δείχνουν πολύ προσεγμένη και εμπευσμένη καλιτεχνική σχεδίαση. Βλέποντας και τα σχέδια των εξωτερικών χώρων των καταστρωμάτων του βλέπω και μια προσάθεια να χαρεί ο επιβάτης το ταξίδι που λείπει τραγικά από τα σημερινά πλοία. ¶ρα ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ...

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Και εγώ το "ΚΑΣΤΑΛΙΑ" ψήφισα. Αμιγώς Ελληνικό σκαρί, το πιο όμορφο που βγήκε από ελληνικά σχέδια μαζί με το ΜΥΚΗΝΑΙ.

----------

